# Sight unseen rescue?



## smgorham (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi folks,

I have been looking for a while for a GSD and am trying to do a rescue as opposed to puppy. The main stigma I am having is that so many of the rescue places seem to be in TN or Gulf Coast. While I have seen videos and pics of the dogs, I just cannot shake the idea of going through an adoption and meeting the dog and it just doesn't work out. Am I being silly? How have others gotten over this fear? I know there are lots of out of state adoptions done all the time. One rescue I have talked to does about 140 a month.

Thanks


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes, it's common in areas with too many dogs. See if they can work out a reciprocal arrangement with a local GSD rescue to take in the dog if it doesn't work out. I have a friend who places Chihuahuas all over the country.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What area are you in? Those of us in rescue may be able to help you find something closer to home.

Are you willing to travel to meet the dog before adopting? How far are you willing to go?

ANY good rescue should be willing to discuss their back-up plan to get the dog back if the adoption doesn't work out. If they don't have a plan, I view that as negligent. I'm serious about that. It's ludicrous to send dogs across the country sight-unseen, to adopters the rescue hasn't personally met, and not have a back-up plan for the dog if the adoption falls apart. That's true whether you are a rescue or a breeder -- there HAS to be a back-up plan. Have you asked these rescues how they do it? Chances are they've got a few local volunteers who foster long enough to get the dog back on transport or to another home -- definitely ask!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The idea of not meeting the dog first makes me a little crazy. I had a friend who drove about 1k miles to meet a rescue and bring him home if it felt right. I'd look close to home to start with but that's me.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> The idea of not meeting the dog first makes me a little crazy. I had a friend who drove about 1k miles to meet a rescue and bring him home if it felt right. I'd look close to home to start with but that's me.


I agree. If there's one thing we know - in today's world, there can be some issues health wise or temperament wise that can be absolute adoption killers for all but the very experienced. Is it really impossible to hook up with a rescue in your area? If your patient, that way would be the best. I look at the GSD adoption sites in different states and my heart hurts, but - I know that pictures are just that and words to describe are just that..... You need to meet the dog in person IMO.

If you can give your location withing 100 mile radius - there are amazing referrals here - there may be a pup in your local area that someone here is aware of - it's a crazy but wonderful network, might give it a try


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I applied for the Westside rescue in LA, which is 2000+ miles from where I live. I am hesitant and the only way I would give it a shot is to hire someone in LA, who is experienced with GSDs to check out the dog. By that time I will ask here if someone can do this and I will pay for it. But they will all be neutered and a vasectomy is not an option due to" the risk of cancer". But I am also on the list for a nice Collie breeding. I keep my options open.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What are you looking for, Wolfy?


----------



## smgorham (Oct 11, 2015)

Well it looks as though my waiting is over. A rescue organization I have been dealing with has a Shepherd/Husky mix for adoption about 1 1/2 hours away. Going to meet on Saturday and, assuming the dog doesn't hate me right away, we will have a new addition to the family!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent!!! You're likely to get much better post-adoption support from a nearby rescue.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I applied for the Westside rescue in LA, which is 2000+ miles from where I live. I am hesitant and the only way I would give it a shot is to hire someone in LA, who is experienced with GSDs to check out the dog. By that time I will ask here if someone can do this and I will pay for it. But they will all be neutered and a vasectomy is not an option due to" the risk of cancer". But I am also on the list for a nice Collie breeding. I keep my options open.


I thought of you and your application with Westside and wondered if you were able to physically get there. It would be a great idea to have the dog evaluated by a professional and I think that would be totally reasonable - But - I don't think you're going to find many organizations such as this that don't demand a neuter in their policy and I'm sure you can see why from their end.

If you are standing on the no neuter/cancer possibility - why? Maybe rethink... and rescue may not be for you. When I looked at the rescues and the breeders I got fed up with all the stipulations in their contracts, though I understand and agree with the purpose. I wanted my dog to be my dog, not a rental..... just me. my dog is MY dog - in my charge and it will be my decision what shots she gets, what food she eats and if she will be spayed or not - still have not decided on the health concerns on that one, but will never breed her because my only interest is in her health. So I understand your thinking. Just think you're going to hit a brick wall....

With a rescue, you will have no idea of the other dozens of genetic problems that can come with your rescue..... why pick that one thing - to draw a line at??? A rescue to me is just that - you have to take them into your heart regardless of their possible future health defects.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> I thought of you and your application with Westside and wondered if you were able to physically get there. It would be a great idea to have the dog evaluated by a professional and I think that would be totally reasonable - But - I don't think you're going to find many organizations such as this that don't demand a neuter in their policy and I'm sure you can see why from their end.
> 
> If you are standing on the no neuter/cancer possibility - why? Maybe rethink... and rescue may not be for you. When I looked at the rescues and the breeders I got fed up with all the stipulations in their contracts, though I understand and agree with the purpose. I wanted my dog to be my dog, not a rental..... just me. my dog is MY dog - in my charge and it will be my decision what shots she gets, what food she eats and if she will be spayed or not - still have not decided on the health concerns on that one, but will never breed her because my only interest is in her health. So I understand your thinking. Just think you're going to hit a brick wall....
> 
> With a rescue, you will have no idea of the other dozens of genetic problems that can come with your rescue..... why pick that one thing - to draw a line at??? A rescue to me is just that - you have to take them into your heart regardless of their possible future health defects.


Stone: I replied that a male, neutered after 2 years of age would be an option for me still. They seem reasonable to work with as I got a nice response. 
Magwort: a 2 -3 year old male, stable and physically sound, working line body (don't want to mention straight back but I did ) and temperament with an off button. Kinda like my awesome Deja.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you're in the Eastern U.S., try looking in Texas, Louisiana, Georgia, and Florida -- which might be more accessible to visit in person when you find a candidate. Adolescents are the most common age of GSD I see in high-kill Gulf Coast shelters, and working-line types are very, very common. (Neutering is typically required by state law for rescues -- it's not negotiable in most places for legal reasons.)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Magwart said:


> If you're in the Eastern U.S., try looking in Texas, Louisiana, Georgia, and Florida -- which might be more accessible to visit in person when you find a candidate. Adolescents are the most common age of GSD I see in high-kill Gulf Coast shelters, and working-line types are very, very common. (Neutering is typically required by state law for rescues -- it's not negotiable in most places for legal reasons.)


I am in the Pacific NW


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

smgorham said:


> Well it looks as though my waiting is over. A rescue organization I have been dealing with has a Shepherd/Husky mix for adoption about 1 1/2 hours away. Going to meet on Saturday and, assuming the dog doesn't hate me right away, we will have a new addition to the family!


Do you have experience with or have you done your research on both breeds? I was thinking about rescuing a husky before we got LJ but then realized the breed wasn't something I could handle. I prefer my velcro dog


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I looked at the rescue that was in CA and they do have some very impressive dogs but I am the type of person that I want to meet the dog myself. I am having the issue now with LJ not being neutered. They seem to have a big problem adopting out if you have an intact male. I don't quite understand this, if I got a female she would be spayed before coming home so would there really be a chance of an OOPS??


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am expecting a phone call from the Westside rescue. Deja is intact so I don't know if I am even eligible for even a neutered male. Don't understand it either but if two dogs can mate through two crates who knows what is possible


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

mjackson0902 said:


> I looked at the rescue that was in CA and they do have some very impressive dogs but I am the type of person that I want to meet the dog myself. I am having the issue now with LJ not being neutered. They seem to have a big problem adopting out if you have an intact male. I don't quite understand this, if I got a female she would be spayed before coming home so would there really be a chance of an OOPS??


The rescue I'm involved with does ask, but also asks WHY which I feel is important so it's not a deal breaker


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I am expecting a phone call from the Westside rescue. Deja is intact so I don't know if I am even eligible for even a neutered male. Don't understand it either but if two dogs can mate through two crates who knows what is possible


Have you seen the montanagsdrescue.org website? They are who I was interested in before I found a local breeder. They also have some great dogs. It looks like a spa resort GSD style! They are in Hamilton, MT - would make a pretty scenic road trip for you if you find one or two you might be interested in. They do want your application completed online before they will talk much about any specific dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sight unseen wouldn't be far fetched for me. I got to meet Midnite for 30 seconds and knew I had to have him


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> Have you seen the montanagsdrescue.org website? They are who I was interested in before I found a local breeder. They also have some great dogs. It looks like a spa resort GSD style! They are in Hamilton, MT - would make a pretty scenic road trip for you if you find one or two you might be interested in. They do want your application completed online before they will talk much about any specific dog.


We have done that trip, pretty worthwhile, so who knows. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I adopted both of my dogs, sight unseen, from out of state shelters. I met them, when they arrived on transport. One came from SC and one from KY. I couldn't be happier with them. Look at it this way - shelters don't take a chance on an iffy dog. Any hint of a problem and that dog is PTS ASAP. Many shelters do an excellent job of evaluating their dogs. I have a beagle/JRT mix, and a GSD. Everyone they meet wants them, or wants me to find them a dog just like them. No regrets whatsoever. I'd do it again, in a heartbeat.


----------

